# My little miracle man is gone



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry you had to give Mr. Bosley back  Hardest thing to do.

Will let you know if I get Bosley's message from my kids.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am wondering if he will, instead, send a message thru my kitty that went to play at the bridge last June. 
I'm sorry for your heartbreak. Hugs my friend.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry it was his time to leave. Dang - that is almost impossibly hard I know.
Hugs to you and I hope Mr. Bosley is havng a glorious time in a newly young body at the bridge where all his most special things were waiting.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Between Barb's kitty, HRH, Copper and Tucker, along with so many other notes you gave Bosley to give to others, I bet one of us will get a sign.

Tucker loved cats BTW.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about your little miracle man.
Hope he gets to meet a Golden Retriever who looks like a lion ( my Fred )


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your little Miracle Man, godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Beau was a huge fan of kitties and I know he is showing Bosely all of the fun kitty places to play. Beau will keep him safe of that I am sure.
My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

SM, I"m so sorry you said goodbye to Bosley today. I'll let you know if Barkley tosses us a ball for Toby in Bosley's honor. Barkley wasn't particularly nice to kitties while he was here with us on earth, but I"m sure he's learned better manners while at the Bridge. 

RIP sweet Bosley.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry, I am shedding tears for you. I'm sure Bosley will meet up with my Clyde who has been there many years and will show him the best places with the slowest mice and biggest balls of yarn. RIP Bosley.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope he gets to play with a grey Persian named KitKat. 

I'm so sorry your Bosley left today. I'm sure he knew how much he was loved.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of little miracle man. Thank you for the message, it was received. Today I was working in the garden, all of sudden 3 ladybugs showed up on my hand. This is the sign from my Buddy, we both love ladybugs.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am very sorry for your loss of little miracle man. Thank you for the message, it was received. Today I was working in the garden, all of sudden 3 ladybugs showed up on my hand. This is the sign from my Buddy, we both love ladybugs.


Thank you so much for telling me about this.:smooch:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed little Miracle Man. You are forever loved. Hugs Susan Marie.... I'm so sorry his time had come.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Thank you so much for telling me about this.:smooch:


I found one in my house in November last year on my Buddy's birthday and from then I take it as a sign. I really don't know where it came from it is very cold here in November.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hugs for you SM... I know it is so hard. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

I am so very, very, sorry!! What a beautiful boy Bosley was!
I know your girls and my Smooch and Snobear have greeted him!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You're in my thoughts Susan Marie...saying goodbye never gets any easier...I'll keep my eyes open for any signs...hugs to you and yours.

Pete


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am very sorry for your loss of little miracle man. Thank you for the message, it was received. Today I was working in the garden, all of sudden 3 ladybugs showed up on my hand. This is the sign from my Buddy, we both love ladybugs.


Maybe it was a double message, since there were 3 Lady Bugs, from my 3 girls as well.:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry about Bosley..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What a handsome boy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Molly and I will say a prayer for you and you miracle kitty. Sorry for you loss.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Bosley. 

RIP Miracle Man...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Susan Marie, I'm so sorry for your loss of Bosley. He was very handsome...RIP dear Bosley.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Bosley. I am sure he is happily playing with our Luigi at the bridge.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry Bosely had to go--but he is in some really great company.

RIP

Scott J.


----------

